# colloidal silver aparatus...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have the items (including silver sticks 999) to create colloidal silver; however, one of the silver sticks broke. Forgot where I got this set but it was from one of the HT forum members; and it has been a good one. I'd like to get another couple of the silver sticks. Anyone know who might be selling these?

I've also noticed three things that concern me about making this. One is that the distilled water used becomes EXTREMELY HOT during the process. Two the silver sticks get that silvery dust on them very rapidly. Three there is so much of that silver dust that it collects at the bottom of the pint jar I'm using. This did not occur in times past when I was making colloidal. Any ideas as to why it is occurring now and suggestions to remedy it would be appreciated.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I always used canadian coins. They are silver. I bought mine from Ebay many years ago. You need at least two, but it is better to have several....... Silver Maples


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have the items (including silver sticks 999) to create colloidal silver; however, one of the silver sticks broke. Forgot where I got this set but it was from one of the HT forum members; and it has been a good one. I'd like to get another couple of the silver sticks. Anyone know who might be selling these?


Best place to get .999 fine silver wire is from a jeweler. It'll be cheaper than most of what's sold for making colloidal silver, and no shipping cost.

DON'T use silver coins unless they're bullion coins that say on them that they're .999 fine. Even then, they're less than ideal because of the shape; wire works better. Regular coins have other metals in them; there's no telling what sort of chemical compounds you'd be making if you used them, but probably not anything you'd want to drink.



> I've also noticed three things that concern me about making this. One is that the distilled water used becomes EXTREMELY HOT during the process. Two the silver sticks get that silvery dust on them very rapidly. Three there is so much of that silver dust that it collects at the bottom of the pint jar I'm using. This did not occur in times past when I was making colloidal. Any ideas as to why it is occurring now and suggestions to remedy it would be appreciated.


My guess is you're using much too high a voltage. Is your CS maker one of those that uses 3 9v batteries? That's way too much voltage because it makes very large silver particles, which is what's settling to the bottom. 6v-9v is about right; I usually use a 9v battery, or sometimes a 6v AC adapter. Lower voltage makes smaller silver particles, which is what you want; the smaller the better.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the information.

The tool I have used for years to make this colloidal silver does not use batteries. It is an AC Adapter that I simply plug into the wall. Never has the distilled water used been so hot; and never has the particles been so large.

I did call around the local jewelers and only found one who would "special order" me some "fine (.999) silver". As I spoke it became obvious I would need to order at least 3 ft of this wire as that is the way he would have to order it. The more I spoke with the party the more I realized our conversation was going round in circles. Thus, am presently looking on the internet in an attempt to find some of this .999 silver. (It simply looks like a piece of straight wire to me. I call it a "stick"; so have no idea what the real name of it is, which would help in my search I'm sure.)


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> It is an AC Adapter that I simply plug into the wall. Never has the distilled water used been so hot; and never has the particles been so large.


It sounds like the AC adapter may have become defective. Possibly a short inside it that's letting much higher voltage (maybe full 120v line voltage) and current through it than what it's supposed to put out. The only way to get lots of heat is to use lots of current; that can't really happen with low voltage and high resistance (like the distilled water), but it would happen with high voltage. If that's the case, obviously it could be very dangerous, especially since it involves water, so be very careful until you know what's up with it.

If you have a voltmeter, test the adapter's voltage on both AC and DC; or maybe you have a friend with a voltmeter, or a local store (electronics, auto parts, or hardware store) that can test it for you. And maybe you have another AC adapter of an appropriate voltage (I'd want about 6v-9v) that you can try.



> I did call around the local jewelers and only found one who would "special order" me some "fine (.999) silver".


Seems strange they wouldn't have it in stock. You didn't tell them what you were going to use it for, did you?  Some may not sell it if they know it's for colloidal silver.

If you Google or Ebay search '.999 fine silver wire' you'll find many places that sell it by the foot, or even by the inch, in whatever gauge you want.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you. I don't have a volt-meter; and it is the very same outlet I used before when making colloidal silver. I did notice the silver rods I've been using look so much slimmer "afterwards", especially the one that broke; so I'm wondering if the adapter has mal-functioned. Those adapters/generators over the net are terribly expensive. (I remember purchasing this entire set from one of our homesteadingtoday members.)

Yes I did search the net for .999 fine silver. Found one place selling it in either 10 gauge or 12 gauge. It wasn't clear as to what I would be getting, i.e. either two of these 2" to 5" long OR one of these 2" to 5" long. Thus the number as well as the length were unclear. I did send an email to the seller asking and am waiting for a reply.

Yes I did tell the jeweler what I wanted the fine silver for as didn't think that mattered.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

stupid question..... Do any of you use coins to make the stuff or are they not pure enough? I know my Dad always used old coins and Canadian coins when I was small.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> stupid question..... Do any of you use coins to make the stuff or are they not pure enough? I know my Dad always used old coins and Canadian coins when I was small.


That's a really bad idea because, as I mentioned above, there are other metals in them. So you have no idea what your dad made, but it wasn't colloidal silver. For all you know, it was some sort of poisonous metallic compound. You can find the composition of most any coin online if you're interested.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well I did find some 12 gauge "fine silver 9.999" on Ebay. Yet I have not been able to get it because I simply have no credit cards. I did contact the seller and asked if they would accept a personal check, wait the time they needed to make sure of it and then send me the wires. It was two sticks each 4 inches long; so it was just what I was wanting. The seller did respond saying Ebay would not like it if they did that.

So I'm stuck as to how to get some of the fine silver I need. Any ideas would be appreciated....


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> So I'm stuck as to how to get some of the fine silver I need. Any ideas would be appreciated....


Is there any possibility of getting a debit card from your bank? As you've discovered, it can be difficult to buy online without a credit or debit card.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh yes, I've just avoided getting any type of credit/debit card. Still hoping I can find a couple of these wires locally...


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

i order 1 oz .9999 wire, try to get 10 or 12 ga. and cut th lengths I desire. I use a multi volt AC to DC converter? from A place like Wally world? set it on 9 volt negative, cut the ends off and attach alligator clips. i also purchased a Total dissolved solids meter for about $15 bucks at the big online store. always filter the end product with coffee filters? never drink any with the particals in it! could turn you blue? I have gotten to where I mostly use it in a nebulizer? after u make a few batches and test for how much it contains! i try to make 4-12 parts per million? the TDS METER tells parts per million. Been making my own about fifteen years? store in opaque jugs like used milk jugs or brown? green , glass? light ruins the colloidial silver in the end product? I got most of my info from the Dr. Bob Beck links years ago? don't know what other people think of it but, I depend on it a lot! and haven,t had much of a cold or flu since i started making n using it! of coarse grand kids with snot dripping off their chin can sure cause havoc!? hehe I believe u could use 0.999 coins also? i would certianly try them if I run out of pure wire pieces? I have made it using 12 volt and 9 volt can't tell much difference? but what do i know? not too much! I wish u the best! hope u find a source!erhaps a local pawn shop! 0.999 one oz silver coins? is what I mite try? best wishes, ray


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

motdaugrnds said:


> Oh yes, I've just avoided getting any type of credit/debit card. Still hoping I can find a couple of these wires locally...


Do you have a local Pawn Shop near you? 
I know the one closest to me has so many different kinds of silver, all .999 pure, they may be better able to direct you to finding what you want/need. 
Good Luck, I found my online a few yrs ago. Can't even remember where, but if you are buying it by the inch, buy more than you need now, it won't spoil, and you may need it again. jmho. 
My CS contraption use one 9 v. battery, two silver wires and I place it across a glass 2 qt measuring bowl. Works very well and yes, I do get some small silver particles in it, but nothing you can't digest. 
Hmm, wonder if this would help with Kidney Stones??? I may have to go back and look up my information on my CS to see if there is any info about it.
Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

best place to buy silver is from a metals broker. places that claim wire/etc as being silver have been shown to lie, like a lot, and they use creative phraseology. not to mention silver wire even when buying it and it is pure costs way more than simply buying the commodity itself from a metals broker. silver is a commodity, it's price is pretty stable and set like gold. you can get it in coins, locks/bars/etc. its like $15.71 a once spot price. not expensive by any stretch. just make sure you buy the actual physical commodity and it will be sent to you. 
I am not one of those who suggest making your own colloid silver solutions though. especially by the electrolytic method. particle size is important and there simple is no way to verify concentration, and that matters also.


----------



## Rb's Memaw (Mar 6, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> Oh yes, I've just avoided getting any type of credit/debit card. Still hoping I can find a couple of these wires locally...


I know it's not local and you would still need to order online, but this is what you need https://www.colloidalsilver-supply.com/pusiwi12ga99.html 

I just re-joined the forum today, but my family used to make and sell the generators like you are describing when we lived in NC. It sounds like yours has aged out and isn't working properly anymore. There are several other places that you can purchase the wire online, but I thought I would include a link just so you would know exactly what you were looking for and what it's called...may make it easier to communicate your needs to the local jewelers.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the URL. Will check it out as I do think I need a new generator.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well I did find some 12 gauge "fine silver 9.999" on Ebay. Yet I have not been able to get it because I simply have no credit cards. I did contact the seller and asked if they would accept a personal check, wait the time they needed to make sure of it and then send me the wires. It was two sticks each 4 inches long; so it was just what I was wanting. The seller did respond saying Ebay would not like it if they did that.
> 
> So I'm stuck as to how to get some of the fine silver I need. Any ideas would be appreciated....


is there a 'we buy gold and silver' place in your neck of the woods? You might ask your bank if you could open a second checking account and get a debt card for that account and just transfer the money from your checking account to your debt card account as needed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Did exactly that! Now have 2nd bank account with only couple of dollars in it having a bank debit card.  Seems useful for online purchasing as it does not connect to my regular account.


----------



## paulsadler08 (1 mo ago)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have the items (including silver sticks 999) to create colloidal silver; however, one of the silver sticks broke. Forgot where I got this set but it was from one of the HT forum members; and it has been a good one. I'd like to get another couple of the silver sticks. Anyone know who might be selling these? I've also noticed three things that concern me about making this. One is that the distilled water used becomes EXTREMELY HOT during the process. Two the silver sticks get that silvery dust on them very rapidly. Three there is so much of that silver dust that it collects at the bottom of the pint jar I'm using. This did not occur in times past when I was making colloidal. Any ideas as to why it is occurring now and suggestions to remedy it would be appreciated.


 Sounds like the distilled water you're using isn't pure enough...


----------



## paulsadler08 (1 mo ago)

motdaugrnds said:


> I have the items (including silver sticks 999) to create colloidal silver; however, one of the silver sticks broke. Forgot where I got this set but it was from one of the HT forum members; and it has been a good one. I'd like to get another couple of the silver sticks. Anyone know who might be selling these?
> 
> I've also noticed three things that concern me about making this. One is that the distilled water used becomes EXTREMELY HOT during the process. Two the silver sticks get that silvery dust on them very rapidly. Three there is so much of that silver dust that it collects at the bottom of the pint jar I'm using. This did not occur in times past when I was making colloidal. Any ideas as to why it is occurring now and suggestions to remedy it would be appreciated.


Sounds like the "distilled water" you're using isn't pure enough....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

May be right paulsadler08. Will pick up some fresh next time in town. Thanks


----------

